# Batman Arkham City vs Uncharted 3 Drake's Deception



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Which game do you think will be better and which one will you buy?


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I don't really play games as much as I used to...but I -will- be buying Arkham City just because it's freaking Batman! : O The first one was pretty badass.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I will buy both, but I'm buying Batman first because it will be longer and because well.....its Batman.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Considering how polished Uncharted 2 was, Uncharted 3 will _probably_ be the better game, in terms of sheer technical perfection.

That said, I'll probably enjoy Arkham City more. Ever since I saw the promo with the Penguin and Solomon Grundy, I've been chomping at the bit to play it. I haven't been this excited about an upcoming game in my adult life. Speaking of cool villains, has the Mad Hatter been revealed to be in the game? I hope so, he's full of untapped potential.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

If I had to choose between these 2, Uncharted 3. I can't wait to see what happens in the story, the multiplayer was awesome in the beta, they've improved a ton, I just can't wait for it. 

Arkham City looks awesome, but if I had to choose, I'm going with Uncharted 3.

I'll be getting both though.


----------



## Gracelizabeth96 (Aug 13, 2011)

Uncharted 3 looks boss.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol batman can't even **** with uncharted 3 even a little bit :yes
I can speak on that before i even play them.


----------



## Way2rock49 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Batman rocks uncharted... Well, it probably does!*

I LOVE BATMAN! Owned arkham asylum, beat it SIX TIMES! Four on hard. Just got arkham city (well, preordered it and got it then), and already beat it 3 times in about two weeks. The third time I played it I beat it 100 percent completion. However, I am also excited for getting uncharted 3, although I have never played the uncharted series, and will be getting it for Christmas, so until I've played that I guess I can't say. However, considering how much I love arkham city, I don't think uncharted will be able to beat it out!


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I've played both of them and if anyone is looking to save some money, skip uncharted 3. It was absolutely horrible. So linear. Many of the battles you encounter have to be done in a certain way or you'll get one shotted by a whole bunch of explosive rounds. The cover system also sucks. The parkourish controls are horrible as well. You'll do the required jump and end up falling even though you went the right way. The story is pretty lack luster as well. 6.5/10

Batman on the other hand was solid. 10/10


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

uncharted 3 all the way.


----------

